# OPC-Server "Zugriff verweigert"



## L.T. (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe folgendes Beispiel (http://www.cybernail.de/E-Learning/S4 OPC-Kommunikation.htm) als VB OPC-Client mal in meinen Rechner reingehackt 
und bekomme nun beim Lesen/Schreiben die Fehlermeldung "Zugriff verweigert".
Auf meinem Rechner läuft ein Codesys OPC-Server und ich kann diesen auch wie im Beispiel erklärt finden, Gruppen auslesen und Item´s selektieren. 
Will ich jedoch den Wert des Item´s lesen/schreiben war´s das.... "Zugriff erweigert"
- Firewall ist aus (sowohl Windows als auch Zusatzsoftware).
- OPC-Server funktioniert (Hab das Resolvia Demo-Plugin für Excel runtergeladen und damit kann ich OPC-Server und Item´s auslesen)
- OPC-Server und Client sind auf dem gleichen Rechner (keine Abfrage über Netzwerkverbindungen)
- Graybox OPC Automation Wrapper runtergeladen und installiert
- In VB unter Verweisen "OPC Automation 2.0" selektiert
- Beipsiel abgeschrieben
- Funktion wie schon gesagt => bis auf Lesen/Schreiben geht´s

Leider habe ich weder große Ahnung von VB noch von der OPC-Client Programmierung. Ist aber auch nicht mein Ziel!!  
Wir verwenden bei uns beruflich SPS <=> OPC-Server <=> Visu-Anbindung und da wollte ich privat mal schauen was da eigenltich intern wirklich passiert.... 
Also kein finanzielles Interesse oder berufliche Anwendung sondern nur spielen (alles andere  wäre  bei meinen VB-Programmierkenntnissen sicher  auch  ein  Kündigungsgrund.....;-)    )


Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!!

Gruß


----------



## doublecee (8 Juli 2008)

nabend,
registriere mal die opcproxy.dll (wenn vorhanden)
regsvr32 C:\blabla\opcproxy.dll

wenn nich der fall dann add mal in der dcom konfig den user gast mit allen rechten oder den user "anonymous logon" mit allen rechten 


greetz 

cc


----------

